# Brissoneau Diesel Locomotive Class 1200 CP (Portuguese Railways)



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

Another set of photos of a project built for a friend that bought this model on the Internet.
The model represented a Brissoneau Diesel Locomotive Class 1200 from CP (Portuguese Railways) in the standard orange/brown colour scheme, but my friend was a little surprised (not to say disappointed) with the overall looking of the model.
The first set of four photos clearly shows the challenge I had to deal with.
Saying that, he ask me what I could do to provide a second change to this model, mention that it would be a good idea to take this opportunity to apply a different colour scheme, used by Ferrovias Company, who operates now former CP Brissoneau Diesel Locomotives Class 1200.

The new yellow paint scheme was applied and I created the all set of decals applied to this model.

One of the functional couple was removed and instead a more realist one (but not functional) was installed.
I used the Roco Locomotive Detail Set (Ref. 40014) that provided the not functional coupler was well as other accessories that added a more realist look to this model.













































































































A story with a happy end!

Hope you like it!.


Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto

*Facebook: "Ayala Botto Model Trains"
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ayala-Botto-Model-Trains/100140160133220*


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

A photo of the real model in the standard orange/brown in use by CP (Portuguese Railways):








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3762814848/sizes/z/in/photostream/

And now a photo of the same diesel locomotive class 1200 now operated by Ferrovias in the yellow scheme:








Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nmorao/4792373771/sizes/z/in/photostream/

Some technical information regarding the Brissoneau Diesel Locomotives class 1200 built in France for SNCF (Société Nationale des Chemins de Fer Français) or French National Railway Corporation, under the designation of class BB6300:
Source: http://www.derbysulzers.com/frenchshunter.html


Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto

*Facebook: "Ayala Botto Model Trains"
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ayala-Botto-Model-Trains/100140160133220*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice, love the pictures of trains from other parts of the world, it's nice to see the differences from what we're used to here.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very impressive modeling / detailing! Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

Updated links with the photos:













































































































Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The yellow-scheme repaint turned out great! It's fun to see both the prototype and the model in your post/pics, above.

Nice work ... thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Sweet, very cool.......really like that yellow scheme


----------

